# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  التحديث الثاني لجهاز  VISION_AMIGO5  في ظرف 24 ساعة

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد مشكل توقف التحديث الاول وعدم اشتغال باقة beouq
صدر قبل قليل التحديث الثاني لجهاز  VISION_AMIGO5  في ظرف 24 ساعة
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

